# wireless obtained wrong ip  169.254.154.94

## ant1688

dear all,

The wifi no longer work for days, alway popup login windows . I finally realize it is the problem of networkmanager. I unmergedv the  networkmanager and its applet. The wifi works by dhcp for some hours, but no longer work when click remove all button in the wpa_supplicant gui. I could not recover it.

the wireless card received a wrong ip address:

```

 # ifconfig

enp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.106  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 255.255.255.255

        inet6 fe80::223:8bff:fe27:f4a7  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:23:8b:27:f4:a7  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2035  bytes 1241129 (1.1 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 19  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1680  bytes 253513 (247.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=193<UP,RUNNING,NOARP>  mtu 1480

        inet6 ::127.0.0.1  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x90<compat,host>

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp5s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.154.94  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        inet6 fe80::221:ff:fe8b:d590  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:21:00:8b:d5:90  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 38  bytes 5548 (5.4 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 22468

        TX packets 277  bytes 42274 (41.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 18  
```

I know the ip address shoudbe something like 192.168.1.xxx, but 169.254.154.94 .

my /etc/conf.d/net:

```
wpa_supplicant_wlp5s0="( "-Dnl80211" )"

modules_wlp5s0="( "wpa_supplicant" )"

```

my wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

network={

   ssid="xxxxxx"

   psk="xxxxxx"

   proto=RSN

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP

   auth_alg=OPEN

}

```

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)

```

my driver is broadcom-sta, the b43 and other settings were blacklisted as required by broadcom-sta.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## spike88

I have not had any luck with the broadcom sta driver on my end  b43 worked for me did you try to manually set the ip in the /etc/conf.d/net file or do you prefer dhcp

----------

## ant1688

 *spike88 wrote:*   

> I have not had any luck with the broadcom sta driver on my end  b43 worked for me did you try to manually set the ip in the /etc/conf.d/net file or do you prefer dhcp

 

it has been working for years, until some updates weeks ago...

----------

## chithanh

169.254.* is APIPA address, which means that no DHCP server could be reached. Try running dhcpcd manually on that interface (dhcpcd -k will remove an existing instance).

Also try setting the IP address manually and pinging hosts on the local network.

----------

## ant1688

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> 169.254.* is APIPA address, which means that no DHCP server could be reached. Try running dhcpcd manually on that interface (dhcpcd -k will remove an existing instance).
> 
> Also try setting the IP address manually and pinging hosts on the local network.

 

Thanks to chithanh.

```
 # dhcpcd -k

dhcpcd[2725]: sending signal 1 to pid 1904

dhcpcd[2725]: waiting for pid 1904 to exit

# dhcpcd wlp5s0

dhcpcd[2750]: version 6.2.0 starting

dhcpcd[2750]: DUID 00:01:00:01:1a:81:62:aa:00:23:8b:27:f4:a7

dhcpcd[2750]: wlp5s0: IAID 00:8b:d5:90

dhcpcd[2750]: wlp5s0: soliciting an IPv6 router

dhcpcd[2750]: wlp5s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

dhcpcd[2750]: wlp5s0: no IPv6 Routers available

dhcpcd[2750]: wlp5s0: carrier lost

dhcpcd[2750]: wlp5s0: carrier acquired

dhcpcd[2750]: wlp5s0: IAID 00:8b:d5:90

dhcpcd[2750]: wlp5s0: soliciting an IPv6 router

dhcpcd[2750]: wlp5s0: soliciting a DHCP lease

dhcpcd[2750]: wlp5s0: no IPv6 Routers available

dhcpcd[2750]: timed out

dhcpcd[2750]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[2750]: timed out

dhcpcd[2750]: exited

```

----------

